# Re: "system error 6118 has occurred"



## squeezeoj (May 19, 2009)

*Re: "system error 6118 has occurred"*

I set up a new machine with Norton Internet Security on it. I received the 6118 Error while using Net View. I turned off Norton's "Personal Firewall Protection" permanently and now my PC can browse the workgroup just fine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "system error 6118 has occurred"*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

